# Hi peeps :)



## gillykins (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,

  	Brand new to this website. Recommended to me by a friend, and I can honestly say I'm already glad I joined. Please send me lots of your tips on applying make up (especially foundation - my downfall, and what eyeshadow colours look best with certain skin tones, etc).

  	Sadly I naturally have pale skin and don't even tan in the summer, so anything you can suggest that would give my complexion a healthy 'glow' would be greatly appreciated!! 

  	I love the 1940's era and go to dances/events when I can. I try to go in authentic looking outfits but if anyone knows of any make up that would enhance the look please get in touch. Easy hair do's needed too - my hair is naturally straight and shoulder length.
  	I've spent a long time watching videos on You Tube trying to get tips, but the so-called easy ones don't live up to their name.

  	Hope to hear from some of you soon

  	Thanks


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gilly!! I'm so pleased that you have finally joined so now you know exactly what i am rambling about when i talk about my lovely specktra friends! you should check out the hair forum and of course the recs forum for hints on make up. but the best way to learn is to join in all the chatter!  i'm sure you'll love it here as much as i do!


----------



## gillykins (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Louise, glad you pointed me in the right direction. 

  	Am checking out several areas on here and have already seen several 1940s threads so keeping an eye out.

  	Not too many recent ones though but maybe some of the Specktra family will be able to post up some suggestions ... fingers crossed.

  	Btw, am loving your profile picture. Very glamorous


----------



## rockin (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Gilly, Lou's been tellins us all about you   Nah, not really lol.

  	Nice to hear you're into the 40s styles.  I love 40s and 50s style, having been a Teddy Girl/Rockabilly for about 30 years now.  A good person to watch on youtube is LisaFreemontStreet - she has lots of hair and makeup tutorials for 40s and 50s styles.  She has recommended books on hair and makeup through the years - Retro Makeup and Vintage Hairstyling, both by Lauren Rennells.  You might want to check these out.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Gilly. Glad you joined us. Lou told us you were coming over to the dark side



  	Don't be sad about being pale. There are lots of us ghostly skinned people on here and we embrace it. Most of us pale faces stay far from the sun unless completely drenched in super high spf sun screen. There's also a thread called Porcelain Beauties about foundations that are light enough.

  	We're a crazy bunch but we have fun in our loony little world here.


----------



## sayah (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome!

  	Like shaddowaddict said, we have a bunch of pale ladies here, me included.  

  	Have you looked at CCB's (I have a thread about them over at MAC Chat here) or MSF's?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2011)

gillykins said:


> Thanks Louise, glad you pointed me in the right direction.
> 
> Am checking out several areas on here and have already seen several 1940s threads so keeping an eye out.
> 
> ...


  	No problem! And as the other guys said - don't be sad about being pale! i'm pretty pale too you know! As Sayah mentioned the mac msf's and ccb's are good for creating a healthy glow - you need to come over one night for another make up class! that's always a giggle!  

  	and thanks about the pic - i took it the night of sam's birthday meal this year


----------



## gillykins (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks guys for the tips and advice - appreciate it! Look forward to checking out the suggested threads/blogs very soon.

  	By the way, what's ccb and msf short for?

  	Thanks xx


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 13, 2011)

ccb is cream colour base and msf is mineralized skin finish. both by mac of course


----------



## gillykins (Jun 13, 2011)

Cheers louise - I wouldn't have guessed that in a million years!! lol. Would def like to come over for a make up tutorial. Thanks for offering. Let me know what nights are best. Cheers  x x


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 13, 2011)

gillykins said:


> Cheers louise - I wouldn't have guessed that in a million years!! lol. Would def like to come over for a make up tutorial. Thanks for offering. Let me know what nights are best. Cheers  x x


	will do!  i'm popping to yours tonight to see ben so we can sort something out then


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I'm so glad you decided to join us!


----------



## bis (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome Gilly, glad you decided to join   When it come to eyeshadow, what really helped me was to find out that I look better in cool colours vs warm ones. I can wear warm colours, as long as I do not wear them alone.  Depending on your eye colour, you could use complementary colours to bring them out.   And don't worry about being pale, a lot of people are. That's one of the things that Specktra helped me with, I do not have to be tan


----------



## gillykins (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Bis. I have blue eyes so what colours would comliment that? I'm not very daring when it comes to colours, and in the past tended to wear lilacs and other light pastels. Pretty boring. Louise (LMD84) bought me some lovely goldy/brown shadows. make me feel glamorous  x x


----------



## bis (Jun 14, 2011)

[quote name="gillykins" url="/forum/thread/175608/hi-peeps#post_2129587"]Thanks Bis. I have blue eyes so what colours would comliment that? I'm not very daring when it comes to colours, and in the past tended to wear lilacs and other light pastels. Pretty boring. Louise (LMD84) bought me some lovely goldy/brown shadows. make me feel glamorous  x x [/quote]  Let's say you are not yet daring, I am sure Lou will change your mind about this   With blue eyes orange-y and bronzey colours will make your eyes pop more. You could look into shades like Amber Lights and colours like it. Maybe start with a pop of AL on the lid?  Let us know what you came up with and what you liked


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 15, 2011)

gillykins said:


> Let us know what you came up with and what you liked


	Bis speaks the truth!! amber lights would look great on you! we can try it when you pop over (of course i own it! )


----------



## bis (Jun 15, 2011)

^^^ See, Lou has you covered, Gilly. Cannot wait to see what you girls come up with


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 15, 2011)

bis said:


> Cannot wait to see what you girls come up with


	we'll have to take pictures! i have a few of Gilly anyway from past nights out where i have 'done her face'! she's a very pretty lady but i wouldn't want to post anything without her permission!!


----------



## User38 (Jun 15, 2011)

copper, bronze, deep grey and bluish purples look stunning on blue eyes.. as well as any reddened browns.

  	like Lou said.. lol


----------



## babybluesnv (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome. Glad you are here


----------

